# Castrol edge 5w-40 c3



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i just spoke to a castrol rep and they say they just reently offered here in the usa a direct Dexos 2 approved oil for us. Its Castrol Edge 5w-40 c3 . here is a link to its specs 

http://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/Files/668ABA7E167C011380257D5D006B7C5D/$File/BPXE-9PU2LE.pdf


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The Edge 5w-30 C3 has been available for a while (maybe a year). With moving to Michigan, I didn't have my usual AMSOil dealer nearby to get the oil I had been using the previous 30k miles at the convenience and price I'm used to, so I ordered a 5qt. jug of the Castrol on Amazon and I've had it in the car for about 1000 miles now. Pretty reasonably priced at around $40, and convenient to obtain. 

https://smile.amazon.com/Castrol-03...id=1470671890&sr=8-1&keywords=castrol+edge+c3


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I from time to time contact makers of it to see if they are making it. first ive heard of it. im gonna see if advanced auto can get it. i am out of free oil changes as of lords town trip so i need to get oil..... why doesn't shell rotella t6 qualify...


----------

